# Audiostream erstellen und empfangen außerhalb des WLans



## franzy (13. Dez 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Ziel ist es außerhalb des WLans einen Audiostream zu senden von einem Handy auf ein anderes oder auf einen Desktoprechner.
Was ich gefunden habe ist ein Audiostream vom Handy auf den Laptop zu senden, wenn sich beide im Wlan befinden:
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/15349987/stream-live-android-audio-to-server

Das klappt eigentlich ganz gut. Hört sich etwas blechernd an aber es geht.

Meine Anforderung müsste ja gehen, siehe Whatsapp Telefonie.
Bei dem oben genannten Code gebe ich ja meine Lokale IPAdresse an wo der Stream abgespielt werden soll.
Wenn ich mich im Mobilen Netz befinde wie soll dann der Client meinen Rechner/Server finden um die Daten abzuspielen. Es geht auch einfach nicht 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand ein paar Stichworte dazu geben.

Danke, grüße


----------



## Jw456 (13. Dez 2021)

Der Empfänger ist ja der Server der auf einen Port horcht. Wenn du nicht in deinen LAN bist kommst du ja von außen über den Router.
Zb am Handy über  das Mobile Datennetz..

Erstens musst du jetzt die öffentliche IP deines Routers  angeben und im Router muß  auch eine Portweiterleitung zu dem Rechner der, der Empfänger ist vorhanden sein.


----------



## franzy (13. Dez 2021)

Hallo,

ok super, danke für die Antwort, dann google ich jetzt erste einmal mit den Stichworten.


----------



## franzy (13. Dez 2021)

so wie ich das sehe wird ja auf den Port 50005 gesendet. d.h. ich muss im Router diesen Port freigeben und weiterreichen an meinen Rechner?


----------



## Mart (13. Dez 2021)

du musst aus sicherheits gründen aufpassen, da ja natürlich jeder dann auf dne port horchen kann und darf wenn du ihn öffentlich machst


es gibt das port knocking dh du schickst pakete an einen port der zu ist, und wenn die pakete richtig waren macht der port für dich auf... und vieles mehr


----------



## franzy (13. Dez 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Mit dem Port öffnen haben ich versucht. Hat dann auch geklappt.
Das ist mir auch vorhin gekommen, dass das ein Sicherheitsproblem ist.
Mein Ziel ist es ja eigentlich die Kommunikation zwischen zwei Handys im mobilen Netz, also nicht WLAN. Da hätte ich das Sicherheitsproblem ja eigentlich nicht, oder?
Mein Problem ist tatsächlich auch noch, das der Server (da wo ich den Ton empfangen will) eigentlich auch auf einem Handy laufen soll. Der Code oben aus dem Link geht aber von einem Windows Client aus, wo ich die javax.sound.sampled im Zugriff habe. die Gibt es ja unter Android so nicht.

Gibt es da andere Möglichkeiten?

Grüße


----------



## Jw456 (13. Dez 2021)

Dann schaue dir doch mal die Mediaplayer api an. 

Damit ist auch streaming möglich 









						MediaPlayer overview  |  Android Developers
					






					developer.android.com


----------



## Mart (13. Dez 2021)

franzy hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Mit dem Port öffnen haben ich versucht. Hat dann auch geklappt.
> Das ist mir auch vorhin gekommen, dass das ein Sicherheitsproblem ist.
> ...


in javafx kannst du auch android applications schreiben, javafx hat das media packet das töne usw abspielen kaann


----------



## Jw456 (13. Dez 2021)

Mart hat gesagt.:


> in javafx kannst du auch android applications schreiben, javafx hat das media packet das töne usw abspielen kaann


Er will für Android schreiben. Java fx in Android ist ja wie mit der Kirche ums Dorf rennen.


----------

